# Modern Arnis History



## Epa (Sep 24, 2004)

I was wondering how many people professor Presas studied filipino martial arts with when he was younger. I was told that he was trained privately by Ancion Bacon (sp?) for awhile and that he studied his family's espada y daga system with his grandfather when he was younger. I've also heard the name Toto Moncal mentioned, but I know next to nothing about him. 
   Does anyone know of any other teachers professor Presas trained with or who some of his training partners were and what their styles were? It's hard to get reliable history with FMAs so anything would be great, even stories the professor used to tell about his training. Thanks.

Eric


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 24, 2004)

Guro Rey Galang (from the Bakbakan group) currently has a book in the works on Filipino Martial Arts Warriors.  Remy Presas is one of them featured in this book.  Guro Rey interviewed a number of the Senior Masters in the Philippines on the history of Modern Arnis.  This book will be a must when it comes out.  I got an email from Guro Rey today stating that the book should be out before the end of the year. 

Now, to your questions:
From what I understand, Prof. Presas learned some of the family art under his grandfather and his uncle.  He ran away from home at age 14, met up with Rodolfo Moncal, a left handed balintawak player.  He then graduated to Timoteo Maranga, another left handed balintawak player.  He then was upgraded to training with the founder of balintawak eskrima, Anscion Bacon.  After he left Bacon, I know he connected up some time down the road with Dr. Guillermo Lengson, a combination arnis and karate man. From what I understand it is from Dr. Lengson that he learned the sinawalis and it was Dr. Lengson's influence that got him to form the anyos, both empty hand and cane.  I will be able to get more data on that in a couple of weeks.  As to training partners, all I know is that the last time he went back to the PI, Samuel "Bambit" Dulay (a student of his) was his main training partner.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 24, 2004)

You can also get a great deal of history from the MT Magazine articles.
http://www.martialtalk.com/magazine/archives/index.htm

There is a 4 part interview GM Buot that covers some of GM Presas' early training, as well as a few other articles. 

"Remy Presas and Balintawak: 
Interview with Manong Ted Buot
by Paul Janulis"


----------



## The Sarg (Sep 24, 2004)

I've been searching this forum for information as well. I am glad you guys keep all the archives here.

The Sarg


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 29, 2004)

Anyone else?


:lurk:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 29, 2004)

There's also the recently mentioned video interview of Prof. Presas as well.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## GAB (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Dan,

I was told that you were going to go to the gathering put on by Hanshi Bruce Juchnik. 

Were you able to go, and if so what are your thoughts?

Regards, Gary


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Gary,

Yes, I went.  To go into it here is way off thread so email me personally.  I will say that I had a great time.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 5, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Guro Rey Galang (from the Bakbakan group) currently has a book in the works on Filipino Martial Arts Warriors.  Remy Presas is one of them featured in this book.  Guro Rey interviewed a number of the Senior Masters in the Philippines on the history of Modern Arnis.  This book will be a must when it comes out.  I got an email from Guro Rey today stating that the book should be out before the end of the year.
> 
> Now, to your questions:
> From what I understand, Prof. Presas learned some of the family art under his grandfather and his uncle.  He ran away from home at age 14, met up with Rodolfo Moncal, a left handed balintawak player.  He then graduated to Timoteo Maranga, another left handed balintawak player.  He then was upgraded to training with the founder of balintawak eskrima, Anscion Bacon.  After he left Bacon, I know he connected up some time down the road with Dr. Guillermo Lengson, a combination arnis and karate man. From what I understand it is from Dr. Lengson that he learned the sinawalis and it was Dr. Lengson's influence that got him to form the anyos, both empty hand and cane.  I will be able to get more data on that in a couple of weeks.  As to training partners, all I know is that the last time he went back to the PI, Samuel "Bambit" Dulay (a student of his) was his main training partner.
> ...




Dan,

Hi, how are you?  I hope good 

I do have a question, I knew Moncal was a Lefty , and I thought Maranga was a Right hander.   Do you have a source for this? i.e. a story from Prof Presas? or . . . 

Thanks
:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 6, 2004)

I thought I read somewhere that GM Maranga was a lefty as well.  Maybe Manong would know.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## ace (Oct 6, 2004)

This a good Subject.

Now Dan Thanks for The answer to Who 
Remy Learned The Karate from. It has been Stated Many Times
That Remy was also a Black belt in Judo.

Who did he get it from??????? :idunno:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Primo,

I don't know who he got his belt from but I got it verified this weekend from Roland Dantes that he was, indeed, a black belt in Judo.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## ace (Oct 6, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Hey Primo,
> 
> I don't know who he got his belt from but I got it verified this weekend from Roland Dantes that he was, indeed, a black belt in Judo.
> 
> ...



Thanks anyway Brother.
I will Continue to ask Someone out there knows.
Remy most be looking down & smileing at us knowing 
we are still try to catch up to him in many was.

I think I would need another Life to even come close.


----------



## ace (Oct 6, 2004)

Dan I was in a Martial Arts Store  about 2 weeks ago.
I got to go through Your Books on Modern Arnis.

I liked what I saw  I will be looking to pick them up 
as soon as I cath Up on some other Bills..


----------

